# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box: Motorola, Alcatel, Philips, Fly, ZTE models updated

## gsm4maroc

.Motorola-WX260 model supported
.SFR-F122 model supported
.Alcatel-301 model supported
.Alcatel-255 operations improved
.Alcatel-306 operations improved
.Alcatel-355 operations improved
.Movistar-Match model supported
.Philips-X325 model included in list
.Fly-MC300 model included in list
.Alcatel-105X model included in list
.ZTE-R791 model included in list
.Telefunken TCP-002 model included in list
.DA v3.1044 (NOR and NAND chip management improved)
.security area repair improved (26 new firmwares supported)
.firmware database updated
.new flash files uploaded in support area 
Discussion thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsm.magic

رابط التحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا اخى على المتابعة 
وشكرا اخى مهدى على الرابط

----------

